# Mulch Pile



## In the Kitchen (May 13, 2008)

I have neighbor who has storage shed right next to my kitchen window.  The mulch pile is the area where we come in and out of the house.  I know sounds stupid setup but my question he just started putting grass clipping and some kind of dirt pile behind his storage shed.  He won't see it but we sure can.  It is not in any kind of container to cover so won't this start smelling in short time?  Also what about bugs?  This same neighbor put down herbicide that killed 10 arborvitae's a professional nurseryman came and told me that is what killed all the shrubs.  Had them only 2 years so you can be sure this has not been easy to understand his methods.  I am not familiar with mulch piles only remember my mother even threw coffee grounds in hers. She had it in back of yard next to alley.  Bu t everyone had one back by the alley. I do remember if she didn't put some kind of lime on it regularly the flies were around it.  I just don't even care to talk to this man about his ideas.  What  would you do?  

I wish we could put up privacy fence but it is his fence on that side and he would surely make us take it down.


----------



## sattie (May 13, 2008)

A properly maintained mulch pile should not be stinky.  It may have an earthy odor, but by no means should it be an unpleasant smell.


----------



## bethzaring (May 13, 2008)

I agree with sattie.  It should not be a problem to you, it should not smell.  You would have to get your nose really close to it to even smell anything.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 13, 2008)

Mulch or compost?


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*If he is composting and has put the herbicide killed clippings in, he'll have problems later. He's got to layer brown matter with green matter and it shouldn't smell, but will still be unsightly. Worms help decompose, and it will "boil" so it needs to be turned once in a while, bringing oxygen to the interior. It shouldn't be near house/garage foundation, especially if he's not caring for it. It could attact termites or carpenter ants. I believe termites eat rotten wood, ants eat good wood. *
*I would play ignorant neighbor and ask what's up.*


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *If he is composting and has put the herbicide killed clippings in, he'll have problems later. He's got to layer brown matter with green matter and it shouldn't smell, but will still be unsightly. Worms help decompose, and it will "boil" so it needs to be turned once in a while, bringing oxygen to the interior. It shouldn't be near house/garage foundation, especially if he's not caring for it. It could attact termites or carpenter ants. I believe termites eat rotten wood, ants eat good wood. *
> *I would play ignorant neighbor and ask what's up.*



I have a $3000 WOOD fence that I had some guys build as privacy to the main road.  I would sure hate to have that be eaten by anything.  This man ruined my shrubs I am holding my breath about this mulch.  He is kind of guy get s idea but then he doesn't really maintain.  This storage shed he has blocks his view of it but it is directly in front of the main door we use.  Recently removed his dead Christmas tree that was dried and brown and now he started this grass clippings and some other kind of stuff laying there.  I just don't want him to get too much and then he delays doing anything.  He just doesn't want to pay for pickup of yard waste so he t hrows it there.  Neighbors!  All the good ones died.  Thanks for informing me what  to expect .  This storage shed was put here so he could have privacy and now he wants us to look at his  yard waste.  I called the county to have them check on it and let me know if this is right.  Want someone in authority to tell him it isn't right.  He wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 13, 2008)

Question (ignorant about mulch piles)

OK - don't mulch piles, if too large, get very hot and have to be hosed down just like timber piles?  I'd ask the city about this stuff heating up and maybe starting a fire.  I don't know how big a mulch pile you are talking about nor do I know if it's in the sun or how hot it gets.  Do ask them, though.


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*   Heck, forget all the above. Call the town code enforcement guy. They'll give him so long to clean it up, then fine him acouple of times, til finally (hopefully) (especially if it's a fire hazard) they'll clean it up at his expense. But keep after them if you do go this route. Document dates and definately take photos.*


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*Yes, kitchenelf, they "boil", or "cook" while breaking down, turning offers oxygen and expedites decomp, and lowers temps. If you get normal rain and turn you shouldn't need to water. If you don't; do. *


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2008)

I can't imagine a compost pile getting hot enough to ignite. Can you put a fence on your side of his fence, or plant some shrubs there to block the view?

If he used Round-up as the herbicide, it breaks down to salts within two weeks, so it shouldn't cause problems later, with the compost or anything around it.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 14, 2008)

I still don't know if it's *mulch or compost*.  They are two different things.  Compost is organic material that can attract rodents and might stink a little.  Mulch shouldn't stink.


----------



## suziquzie (May 14, 2008)

I'm so glad I dont have neighbors anymore.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I still don't know if it's *mulch or compost*.  They are two different things.  Compost is organic material that can attract rodents and might stink a little.  Mulch shouldn't stink.



Compost should not smell bad - it will if you put animal scraps or fats in it, but otherwise it should just smell like rich dirt. Ours never attracted rodents, just the beneficial insects that help break it down.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm so glad I dont have neighbors anymore.


did they all move away or did you move?  My brother built a house in country to get  away from people that always told him he was doing wrong when he wanted t o do anything  Neighbors used to be so helpful.  Not anymore,  why?I could really cry about the neighbors that used to be here.  They would never come in my house and sit and talk.  Always cooking cleaning or taking care of gardening.  Funny, none of t hem had mulch piles and they had beautiful yard and full of vegetables.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> did they all move away or did you move?  My brother built a house in country to get  away from people that always told him he was doing wrong when he wanted t o do anything  Neighbors used to be so helpful.  Not anymore,  why?I could really cry about the neighbors that used to be here.  They would never come in my house and sit and talk.  Always cooking cleaning or taking care of gardening.  Funny, none of t hem had mulch piles and they had beautiful yard and full of vegetables.



ITK - re: your old neighbors, you can use artificial fertilizers to achieve the same effect, but some people prefer to use their own compost, to cut down on garbage added to the landfill and to be sure of what they're adding to their yards. Too much fertilizer can be bad for the local environment.

Mulch is a layer of protective material, usually tree bark or straw or grass clippings, used to help plants retain moisture and modify temperature extremes. It's applied directly to planting beds. Compost is a soil amendment that adds nutrients and relatively loose dirt to garden soil; for example, if soil has too much clay, water won't penetrate it, but adding compost will change the composition to allow more water penetration.

Which is type does your neighbor have?


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 15, 2008)

*Clay*

The soil we have here is mostly clay.  The neighbors who lived in the house that I am talking about had a couple who had a beautiful garden.  The lady had flowers that seemed to bloom when others had quit.  In other words, she planned for the garden to always have some kind of blooming flowers.  I guess I may be ignorant about this but to me it was so wonderful how she tended to the flowers.  The man would turn the soil over with some kind of machine roto tiller I believe it is called and then take a screen that he made and sift the dirt of any rock or other foreign things other than the dirt. If I would have had time i would have studied him more closely.  It was education for me of the time I did get to watch.  One thing they were always always busy.   Oh, they ate their big meal at lunch they told me.  In evening, was something not heavy.  What a disciplined couple.  I really don't know if they had mulch pile of any kind.  

I can certainly tell the difference of people that want to 'mind their own business' and these people who want to upset you.  When he ruined those arborvitae that really did it.  I won't forget it, how can I.  My brothers all helped to plant them.  Ten of them 6' tall, sure wasn't easy.  I just appreciated what they attempted to do and here is gets done for nothing.  I don't have anything planted there now as I fear he may do something again.


----------



## suziquzie (May 15, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> did they all move away or did you move? My brother built a house in country to get away from people that always told him he was doing wrong when he wanted t o do anything Neighbors used to be so helpful. Not anymore, why?I could really cry about the neighbors that used to be here. They would never come in my house and sit and talk. Always cooking cleaning or taking care of gardening. Funny, none of t hem had mulch piles and they had beautiful yard and full of vegetables.


 
We moved because we had always wanted a house with a large amount of land. We are on 5 acres with the closest houses visable, thats about it. We always wanted room for large gardens, to be able to have room to be able to get our boys dirt bikes and stuff...
Our house in the city was 6 feet from one neighbor, 12 from the other. The closer ones had 6 kids and yelled alot. 
Just prefer the wide open spaces I suppose!
Oh, and I do have a compost pile. It doesn't smell, but nobody cares, thats the best part. 
I don't think if I had my small yard again however that I would make my pile near thier door. That's a little wierd. We had compost at our little yard house, nobody even knew it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 15, 2008)

*suziquzie*

That's how neighbors should be that they are concerned about them and having it right next to the main door!  This man has done things in indirect way to bother me.  I don't think I would go as far as he has to kill his shrubs or make pile of mulch near door.  I do have ill will against this man since he has done this but what can one do when you see them everyday?  

Maybe he is mad t hat I told him to not keep coming in the yard looking for his kid's ball all the time.  He seemed so durn welcome to do as he pleases.  Now that he is getting different neighbors on other side of his house he is parking his car in front of their house.  Hope they tell him about it.  This guy just seems so forward and not really good neighbor.


----------



## babetoo (May 16, 2008)

a bad neighbor can be a curse. there are several on my street in mobil home park. we live so close to each other , and no one makes friends with their neighbors. strange thing. they might wave , maybe. 

i moved here four years ago, and don't really know anyone. used to be when my kids were growing up we knew each family on our street. we watched out for each others kids. not anymore.

any ideas on why that is true, these days. not many children in this park. they seem never to play outside. sad!!

mostly i get upset at loud music. kids sounds are just wonderful and bring back memories of my own. summer is almost here, and soon we will hear "red rover,red rover come on over"

i have one neighbor that spies on me with field glasses. i know because of remarks she has made about things i do. only way she could know is if she were spying. she and her husband are very old, so not really afraid of em.

sure got off track here, sorry



babe


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 16, 2008)

It sounds like he is trying to build a compost pile. If he does it correctly it should be fine. It might be unsightly, but it should be fine. I have 2 and they so not smell at all, although I know what to put and not put in them. 

Our neighbor used his for both leaves and kitchen waste, including WHOLE melons, squash, fruit, corn, etc. We had 2 problem with his -first the squirrels kept getting into it and tossing the big stuff in our yard and second, he kept putting ashes from his wood burning stove on the pile and setting it on fire which set OUR privacy fence on fire..  TWICE.  

If it is just yard clipping and leaves it should be fine. If you see other things showing up on there then I would get concerned.  The city/county might not be able to help unless there is a specific ordanance against it or it poses a health or other hazzard.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 16, 2008)

*County*

Contacting the county only made me more depressed.  When I sent email the man kept defending his actions.  I questioned him why he was so indifferent to every question I asked concerning my neighbor.  I just found out this guy is his brother in law.  do you believe this?  Must I go over his head to get right help?  After I found this out, I wrote his brother in law again and told him he should live next to this guy and see how he likes it?  I know this isn't getting me anyplace but how this works out I'll never know.  Seems bad guys get all the breaks.  I feel sorry babetoo that you have this kind of situation but it should give you some kind of relief to know you are not alone, I got them here too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 16, 2008)

I would go over his head. You can always try and make it public and see what happens (in a local newspaper or something) and see what happens. Make it a politicians problem and suddenly things start to happen. Especially when they start asking why the BIL can't do his job suddenly when it is his responsibility to hand it off to someone else to handle because of personal bias.
Here we have a 'What's your problem?' section in the newspaper, so far everyone that has been featured in it has finally seen a solution to their problems...


----------



## quicksilver (May 16, 2008)

*     Good idea Maverick. I agree. Take photos. Let us seem them, if you can. We'll come out en mass through emails. We'll get it done. Go to the council meetings, the press is always there, or call your councilman/woman. Go to the fire inspector. From experience though, I can tell you, in person works a heck of alot better than some anonymous e-mail or phone call.*
*Put a face to yourself and you can't be ignored.*
*Maybe if you make a nuisence of yourself, they'll take care of it just to get rid of you.*
*If you pay them to do NOTHING, why would they do anything?*


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 17, 2008)

There is a great article in today's Washington Post on how to deal with problem neighbors in situations like yours.  They give a list of Do's and Don'ts.

The Problem Next Door - washingtonpost.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2008)

*Washington Post*

DaveSoMD, thank you for your interest and I just don't understand how people find such informative articles.  Really benefit many people who they say are having more of these kinds of problems.  As it states, the economy has a big influence on how you feel.  The finances are affected more easily now.  It does go to show that people should appreciate more.  This country was once the 'land of milk and honey' but no more.  Personally, I don't feel we will ever be at the top anymore.  Not in my lifetime at least.  Only grateful I did have security when I did.  

I don't really know if this would bother me as much if he wouldn't store things he doesn't want to see himself.  He completely ignores the fact that this is our main entrance and he could care less.  If we did have plans to sell our house soon we would definitely have to hire an attorney.  After three years of asking this man what he was going to do with the  the limbs, Christmas tree, odds and ends of wood, he had laying there I had no choice but to contact someone in authority.  This was his BIL.  I had to speak to him about this pile of stuff after an exterminator at my house informed me of Recluse Spiders in the house and pointed out the wood pile wasn't helping.  I felt threatened by this fact.  

Maverick, thanks for advice.  Sounds like you been through this before.  It truly is curse when you have to live around people who are so only self centered.  

Side note:  When I am asked to collect for different causes, no one except one individual gave a donation for the cause.  Sometimes no one gives.  It got so embarrassing that I refuse now when they call to ask me to collect.  I tell them I give when they send me letter, I will not go and ask neighbors anymore.  Just $1 would be sufficient.  This is a shock to me.  

I truly am thankful that I can write and ask personal questions on here.  You make me feel like I am not abnormal with wanting things the way I do. Inside your house is your mess, outside should try to be kept as nice as when you bought it.

Thanks very much for all your time.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 17, 2008)

You are welcome! 

Finding the article was true serindipidy (sp?).  I get the Post delivered everyday and this was the front-page article on the Realestate section.  The other coincidence is that I am planning on building a new shed this summer and there as a big article in the same section on building a shed.  

Guess it was just a lucky day all around.


----------



## tdejarnette (May 17, 2008)

*Thank you, Dave, for the excellent article!*

The Problem Next Door - washingtonpost.com

I have been on both sides of the problem. I have neighbors who hate what I do and think it is unsightly, and I feel the same way about what they do!  Very good advice.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2008)

tdejarnette said:


> The Problem Next Door - washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> I have been on both sides of the problem. I have neighbors who hate what I do and think it is unsightly, and I feel the same way about what they do!  Very good advice.



Did you try talking to them about it?  I sure did, and hence the long time it took for ME  to do something about it.  Sometimes you have to know how what you do in your yard affects other people in their yard.  What is the saying 'walk in someone else's shoes'.  I try to do this or else I speak to them first before I attempt to make a change.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2008)

DaveSoMD said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> Finding the article was true serindipidy (sp?).  I get the Post delivered everyday and this was the front-page article on the Realestate section.  The other coincidence is that I am planning on building a new shed this summer and there as a big article in the same section on building a shed.
> 
> Guess it was just a lucky day all around.



Whenever something like this happens my brother also says serendipity.  i just don't worry about whatever it is but it sure resolves lot of questions.  Dave, if you do build shed, please don't use building to store junk behind it if you have neighbors behind the shed.  They wouldn't want to see it either.  Wherever you put it I wish you good luck with no headaches.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 17, 2008)

Nice article. 
I think the biggest problem with our neighbor is his perspective. He sees things only from his yard, and refuses to see things the other way. He grumbles and complains over every little thing, and we tried to be accommodating, but he only got worse. I think he is one of those kinds that feeds on conflict. Mind you these are all small things, like the fact that he thinks our garden is too big and there should be more lawn, not that it is messy or overgrown or weedy (DW does a good job of keeping it nice, and everyone else in the neighborhood loves it including most of the Code Enforcement Officers that patrol the area). Or he complains because he doesn't like the color of my trim on my house, or the color of my fence, or the type of edgers I choose to use for the borders of the garden, or even the size of my patio.
But, heaven forbid, one day we politely asked him to trim up his tree as it was leaning on our electrical line, busting up our sidewalk, bending the fence, and drooping all the way down on our garage. He refused, so we looked into alternatives. We were told we could trim it ourselves then take him to court for the damages it caused as well as the cost of trimming it up. So we informed him we were thinking of trimming it ourselves (omitting the suing part, figuring if I got it trimmed up I would be happy and stop there). He threw a hissy fit and told us if we touch it he will sue us. Since then he has been calling Code Enforcement every week, and even calling the police on occasion claiming all kinds of crazy things. Last year he even tried to run over DW with the lawn mower.
The town and police always come out, and always end up finding he is lying to them just to get them to come to our house so he can go to the town board and use that to claim we are horrible neighbors and they need to do something. By the way, lying to the police or Code Enforcement is illegal, and fine-able. They have as of yet to do it. So we went over their heads to the local ADA's office, who went back to the police and instructed them to track every single call the guy made. When it started to pile up, he planed to have us file harassment charges against the guy. Instead his friend in the town found out and told him, so now he has stopped.
DW was peeved as she feels the town is protecting someone who is rather senile and a very unfriendly public drunkard, myself I don't mind as he has not bothered us, called anyone on us, or harassed us in any way since then. But, the tree has to be addressed and fixed.
So, this year, looks like we will be trimming the tree and going to court...


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 17, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Whenever something like this happens my brother also says serendipity. i just don't worry about whatever it is but it sure resolves lot of questions. Dave, if you do build shed, please don't use building to store junk behind it if you have neighbors behind the shed. They wouldn't want to see it either. Wherever you put it I wish you good luck with no headaches.


 
I have a 6 foot board on board fence around the whole yard.. they can't see my yard and I cannot see theirs.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 17, 2008)

DaveSoMD said:


> I have a 6 foot board on board fence around the whole yard.. they can't see my yard and I cannot see theirs.



I envy you, LOL.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 18, 2008)

DaveSoMD said:


> I have a 6 foot board on board fence around the whole yard.. they can't see my yard and I cannot see theirs.



I am seriously thinking about doing this.  I just realized how many of those privacy fences are being put up.  Evidently, everyone has same reason.  AS I have mentioned in other threads that my neighbor across the street has her son who works for some kind of computer communication business that he can hack in on my telephone line.  NO ONE BELIEVES IT!  So I have to go through process of hiring private investigator.  This woman is real terror who gets her way no matter if she uses her kids to do it.  So very very sick.  Only word to describe it.  No fence can stop this.  Since it has gone on for more than 3 years I am aware of the difference in the phone when he is on it and when he is not.  This may sound crazy but sure hope it never ever happens to any of you.  It does start to affect you mentally. 

I did go to Lowes yesterday and lot of choices of fencing.  It surely would stop me from seeing the stuff.  This neighborhood has gotten filled with people who seem to disregard and disrespect their neighbors.  Isn't there scripture, love thy neighbor?  Who could, when they reach to such low levels to make your life miserable.  Weekends are the worst.  Plus not being able to use the phone I pay for service.  Makes me feel like I am sick.  Only real help is this site.  Thank you for your time and your understanding.  Guess misery loves company.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 19, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I am seriously thinking about doing this.  I just realized how many of those privacy fences are being put up.  Evidently, everyone has same reason.  AS I have mentioned in other threads that my neighbor across the street has her son who works for some kind of computer communication business that he can hack in on my telephone line.  NO ONE BELIEVES IT!  So I have to go through process of hiring private investigator.  This woman is real terror who gets her way no matter if she uses her kids to do it.  So very very sick.  Only word to describe it.  No fence can stop this.  Since it has gone on for more than 3 years I am aware of the difference in the phone when he is on it and when he is not.  This may sound crazy but sure hope it never ever happens to any of you.  It does start to affect you mentally.
> 
> I did go to Lowes yesterday and lot of choices of fencing.  It surely would stop me from seeing the stuff.  This neighborhood has gotten filled with people who seem to disregard and disrespect their neighbors.  Isn't there scripture, love thy neighbor?  Who could, when they reach to such low levels to make your life miserable.  Weekends are the worst.  Plus not being able to use the phone I pay for service.  Makes me feel like I am sick.  Only real help is this site.  Thank you for your time and your understanding.  Guess misery loves company.



Now this same neighbor has started wearing same kind of clothes I do.  When i wear jogging pants she comes out with them on.  If I have jeans she wears jeans, slacks (same color) she wears them and same color shirts.  What is her problem?  It is like looking a mirror.  Everyone says she is jealous.  About what?  She has more than she needs and jealous of me?  this woman needs mental help.  I try not to be visible but have to go to get the mail and she watches constantly.  Would this not drive you crazy?  Guess this is off the topic but neighbors is what I can't stand.  Two are agitators others act normal. So very sad that all of them can't be normal.  I don't get it why she tries to dress the way I do.  Maybe I just started noticing because she is started to really affect me with her being so nosey.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 19, 2008)

Guess no one has this problem?  I wouldn't hope so.  This is really something that is so odd that I have hard time believing it.  Do any of you have suggestions as to how I can cope with living across the street from this individual?  I have seen some television shows where they reveal things that happened and even their own family didn't believe them until something tragic happened.  Sick people in this world.  never know who will be living in your neighborhood!

I have done everything to try to discourage them from their interest in my life but still continues.


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2008)

i live in a mobil home park. there are many rules about noise, dogs, trash, unsightly messes in yards and no one enforces em. then they have the nerve and try to raise the fees.

two neighbors behind me are slobs. trash spilled on ground, lots of stuff (can't even tell what it is) piled up in back patio. the onw next to them had an old boxed springs out there that got  wet. then we have the people that think others should be able to share their music. 

one thing that seems to help, is these kind of people tend to move out very quickly. 

oh well, i am just an old cranky lady. lol chin up all it could be worse. ted bundy could live next door.





babe

babe


----------



## Mama (May 19, 2008)

I used to have a neighbor who would sunbathe in MY front yard. I'm not talking about the side of the yard I'm talking about in the MIDDLE of my front yard. Wierd! Thank goodness they moved!

Now, I have one who walks his dog (no leash) and allows it to crap in other peoples yards. I saw the dog the other day start to squat in my yard and I yelled out the front door, "Don't let your dog crap in my yard!" He just called the dog and went on.  

I really envy Suziquzie all out there by herself !


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2008)

There's an acre of ground between our closest neighbor and us, and we like it like that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 19, 2008)

Compost piles work great if made properly and kept up.  But even better is the worm box.  It is the same as a compost pile, but with the addition of wood chips and maybe some pete moss.  Teh redworms consume the wood and vegetable matter, and give off casings that are among the best fertilizers available, period.  They are slow release and odorless.  In fact, there are companies that cultivate redworms for the casings, and then liquify and sell it.

The reason comercial fertalizers harm the environment is that the nutrients are carried as salts, and can oversalt the land over time, eventually destroying the ability of the soil to support life.  Worms provide the nutritional casings, and very quickly.  They multiply like crazy, and so as time goes on, they break down the vegetable matter (grass clippings, leaves, crushed egg shells, and vegetable kitchen scraps) even more efficiently.  This is a much faster process than normal compost which relies on bacerial agents and insects to do the same job.

Red worms can tolerate more heat than earthworms and nightcrawlers, but the pile still must be turned and kept moist to prevent excessive heat build up and to keep the worms moist (they breathe through their skin and must be moist to survive).  

Point these things out to your neighbor.  Maybe print some articles off of the internet about redworm boxes and give them to him.  It just might mend bad relations, and give you an odor-free alternative to the compost pile, and him, the perfect fertilizer.  Then he won't have to purchase the comercial varieties.  And that's good for everyone.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 19, 2008)

Mama and babetoo, you both have it bad too.  But your people come and go.  This one is here 20 +years.  I feel she could afford a much bigger better house but the woman is so possessed that she will not move until she has had her satisfaction of making me move.  I cannot afford it like she can.  Her husband not only is foreman at big printing company but they own a dart business here also.  There was big writeup in newspaper last year that the dart business was of $300,000 value.  Can you believe it or was she telling lie like she normally does.  

She is in dog rescue group and has heard my brother talk about his daughter having 16 dogs.  Then her husband comes over here and tells me that at one time they had '16' dogs you think this was coincidence?  

anyway, about the gal sunbathing on the lawn that is really guts.  Was she trying  to imply she can plop down anywhere she wants?  That is hard to understand.  But don't these people make you wonder if YOU are NORMAL?  T he neighbor on the telephone, her family parks in front of my house rather than in front of their house.  That is trying to test me to see if I will say something.  I just park down the street in front of someone else's house. What can I do?  The people with the mattresses and garbage is really upsetting.  To come home to see that or worse have company from church come to the door, guess you can be thankful they don't put the mattress in front of your door.  Hard to look at positives when everything around you is like making a mockery of you and your values. 

Well I do thank you for your responses cause I know they are sincere and at the same time hurtful.  I would not disrespect any of you like that.  Why couldn't we all be neighbors?  Wouldn't that be okay?  I think we are all sensitive and considerate people.  Just shame not live in same location. 

Thank you all for your time.  Will hope your days will get better and mine too.   

Goodweed, I will try and do as you suggest.  Often I have tried different neighborly suggestions and i never see them being done.  He is the other one who is goofy neighbor.  One in the front and one in the back.


----------



## quicksilver (May 19, 2008)

*     Check this out: Uncle Jim's Worm Farm *


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 20, 2008)

Friday morning (right after Spanish class), we are driving up the coast to Punta de Mita, where a group of people are growing worms and selling them. We've been composting, and you'd better believe things break down fast in this weather. To turn it into rich mulch, we need worms, so DH has built a worm bed. New pets!


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 20, 2008)

Thankful it helped you Mexico Karen.  Sounds like you got things going in right direction.  You know how to properly do it.  This neighbor is collecting grass and no lime or anything.  Can this catch on fire?  If it does, there go our cars and the fence we had put up.  Weather has to get fairly hot so he is pretty safe right now.  See flies coming and going already.  Guess they discovered a new place to live.  I surely have no clue about this guy.  He told my son he is waiting to see what kind of price he can get for yard waste pickup.  He is probably looking for someone who will pick it up for nothing.  

I do not like to bring dark cloud around but you people really help me tolerate these problems.  I better watch out that neighbor doesn't start sunbathing!  Being on the telephone is the pits.  I don't talk to anyone unless emergency.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 23, 2008)

Don't believe it but at this very moment he is out there digging with post hole digger.  Evidently he wants to put privacy fence around his 'mulch'.  To this day, he has not put anything but grass clippings in a big pile.  Around here we have to pay for yard wast e pickup which I think he is trying to avoid by having a 'yard waste pile'.  I am fearful of what it will t urn out to be!  I just am not going to plant shrubs again.  Yard looks so bare but with that disaster I don't trust him.  

Thanks for all your interest.  You truly helped me emotionally.  Gosh, it's like we are living on top of one another here when it comes to problems.  I just  don't want to be a doormat though.


----------

